# Which is the better surf casting reel? Penn 555GS or saltist



## huntin4sharks (Aug 5, 2009)

the Penn 555GS Graphite Series Reel or the Diawa saltist 30h?
distance, drag, capcity?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

The Penn 555 is the same size as the Saltist 50. 

A better comparison is the Penn 535 and Saltist 30. 

Having owned both, I prefer the Saltist 30.

If you want a 50 size reel, I'd again suggest the Daiwa.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

And if you want a REAL surfcasting reel, look at the Penn 525 Mag if you are fishing for food fish. If you're looking for sharks over 6 feet, buy a yak and a Penn Senator.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

like comparing a 4wheel drive f150 to a corvette???? Makes no since different classes all together


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

mud said:


> like comparing a 4wheel drive f150 to a corvette???? Makes no since different classes all together


My point exactly! The name "huntin4sharks" doesn't imply anything the Saltist 30 would handle, unless they are small ones! A 525 MAG will handle the small ones, and also catch Tons of food fish! When one starts asking about line capacity and drag...that takes us to another level, which is why I say *yak and Senator!*


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yup...don't compare the 555 to a smaller Saltist...the Penn's need all the help they can get  opcorn:

Lets put it this way: I have a Saltist 50, Penn 535 and Penn 525 and the Saltist is smoother than either of the Penn's (though I like both of them). I would actually put the penn's as being more similar to my sealines from Diawa in my opinion. If you are looking for a tough, high line capacity reel with a serious drag, go with the Saltist 50. If you are looking for something a little more moderate, go with a Saltist 30 or 40.

Tough to beat a saltist...If I had bought a saltist first, I am not sure if I would have much else


----------



## berryc516 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just for clarity...not suggesting I can cast the Saltist 50 as far as I can the 525...

But the 50 *IS* smoother and more enjoyable for me...


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

The one 555 i still own is a workhorse reel it goes back to the ford and corvette therory the saltist is smoother but is more high maintenance than a penn while a penn can be used and dunked etc and still work great without to much maintenance required


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

treydunn48 said:


> The one 555 i still own is a workhorse reel it goes back to the ford and corvette therory the saltist is smoother but is more high maintenance than a penn while a penn can be used and dunked etc and still work great without to much maintenance required


 Saltist is a pretty durable reel as well... Bought two a couple of yrs ago,even after a few dunkings apiece,drags still great,cast great,and still smooth.. Being one of those folks that can break an anvil with a rubber mallet,and still catch a few fish,the reel speaks for itself on durability,jmo..

If I were buying a pinrig reel,or a "semibigshark" reel it would be a saltist 50.. Many of the boat captians in Hatteras that butterfly jig and wreckfish down here use saltist,they don't buy or rebuild reels every yr,promise.... 

PS,I've never owned a 555,although have casted one.. Without a doubt,the saltist is a better casting reel......


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Me, I like my 535GS for sharking, holds decent amount of line fairly castable to me, and can taken a beating (I know been there done that) used the 525mag for stripers, blues and drum, but now its a backup backup to the Blue Yonder, which backs up my two Avet SX.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Btw ive never owned nor thrown a saltist so i couldnt honestly give comparison but the 555 is easier on the wallet if you are new to the game and my first went thru hell before i retierd it.....excellent for smoker mackeral or other big fish with softer mouths


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the largest reel id use on the surf, CASTING it.. would be a daiwa 40.
which is the same size as a penn 545. 

the daiwas is definitely smoother then then the penns.


----------

